# Gabriel Iglesias: Stand-Up Revolution Season 3 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34105[/img] 
*Title: Gabriel Iglesias: Stand-Up Revolution Season 3* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :3.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*71







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34113[/img]*Summary*
Timed to come out semi near Universal Studio’s release of “The Fluffy Movie”, “Stand-Up Revolution Season 3” is the third season of Gabriel Iglesias (along with his famed buddy Martin) hosting a stand-up comedy variety show with guest comedians both young and old. It follows a fairly simple structure really. Our boy Fluffy comes out on stage, does a small routine and then gives way to two guest comedians, whether they are an up and coming star, or someone who’s been around for a while. Then we finish off the show with a 5 minute animated short pertaining to Gabriel’s childhood (loosely).

As with most variety shows where you have guest comedians it sometimes works and sometimes doesn’t. Gabriel himself is almost always funny, it’s kind of hard for him not to be, and a good amount of the guest stars are quite good themselves, but you’re always going to run into a few of the guests who just don’t ring your doorbell if you know what I mean. That’s not a knock against the show at all, but really just a fact of the matter when you have a 6 episode season and over 12 guest comedians. Humor is an incredibly subjective matter and it’s a statistical probability that out of 13 comedians (including Gabriel) being on stage you’re going to dislike few of them. 

The acts themselves range from great to decent, with some of the funniest ones being the surprise hits out of nowhere like Jerry Rocha and Gina Brillon with her Cuban/New York childhood stories. As usual Gabriel is on top of his game, with the only downside being that his best buddy, Martin shares in a bit too many jokes. The back and forth banter between them seems a bit staged and wooden. Martin is great as joke material, but he’s not exactly a comedian himself. While I applaud Gabriel for his good grace in sharing the stage with his childhood friend, he seems a bit misplaced when he’s cracking jokes. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34121[/img]
With those nitpicks out of the way, there was still an incredible amount to laugh at during the 2.5 hour season. Many of the comedians will at least bring a smile to your face if not outright laughter, and the special feature are ripe with deleted content, much of which I consider to be sorely missed from the final cut. 

Now the one thing that had almost NO redeeming quality was the inclusion of the animated shorts with every episode. It seems that every major comedian is trying to supplement their stand up acts with animated shows. Jeff Dunham did it earlier this year with some fairly disastrous results, and while “Here Comes Fluffy!” is nowhere near as bad as “Achmed Saves America”, it really just shows that comedians should stick with what they’re good at. Most of the shows have some sort of tie to Gabriel’s childhood and his childhood friends (mainly Martin), and try to impart a decent moral of the story along with a healthy dose of comedy. The problem is, most of the humor is too over the top and ends up falling rather flat. There’s a chuckle here or there, but it just goes to prove that his main gift is on the stage, rather than voicing cartoons. 







*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34129[/img]The show is presented in a standard television 1.78:1 aspect ratio, but due to the stand up style lighting and atmosphere, we’re not looking at reference quality here. As a result we have some mixed picture quality moments. Some can look quite good, with lots of color and pop, especially the neon colored backgrounds for the front stage, but other times the house light tends to wash out some colors and especially the black level. The animated sequences look really good though, with only some minor banding to show any negatives. Bright colors, good black levels, it has all the room to breathe where the Ontario, California club scene has to battle the lights and audience itself in order to look as good as it does. Nothing reference level, but for a stand-up show it looks quite good. 











*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34137[/img]Playing on Comedy Central as a stand-up act the show is presented with a standard 2.0 Dolby Digital track. We’ve heard stand up shows before, we know what to expect. Its dialogue heavy and very front loaded without the use of surrounds and any real LFE channel. Given those parameters “Stand-Up Revolution Season 3” sounds excellent with very good dialogue and an active front stage. With the musical numbers and audience laughter we have a decently lively front two channels it blends very nicely with the jokes from the comedians. A few lines here or there suffer as the comedians turn their heads away from the mic’s and the occasional echo off the glossy front stage, but otherwise it does what it’s asked to with excellent results. 







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34245[/img]*Extras* :3stars:
• Extended and Additional Scenes
• "Hey It's Fluffy!" Animated shorts












*Overall:* :3.5stars:

“Gabriel Iglesias: Stand-up Revolution Season 3” is an interesting show to watch. Like all variety shows it has its ups and its downs, with some parts being laugh out loud funny with the inclusion of fresh blood, and other times the guest star falls a bit flat. It’s still an entertaining romp and definitely worth checking out, especially if you love our favorite fluffy comedian. The audio and video are solid, and the extras are actually worth checking out, especially the deleted comedian routines as there is a few jewels in that section of the special features. Recommended for a rental.



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Gabriel Iglesias, Martin Moreno, Jerry Rocha, Ian Bagg
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 2.0
Studio: Paramount
Rated: NR
Runtime: 151 Minutes
DVD Release Date: Nov 18th, 2014



*Buy Gabriel Iglesias: Stand-Up Revolution Season 3 DVD on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Rental​*







More about Mike


----------

